# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Dimilin plus pomate plus garam

## Trimbil

Selamat malam para suhu,
Mohon bimbinganya 🙏🙏
Jadi hari sabtu mengamati satu koi saya kok berenang agak tenang dan menjauh kelompoknya. Setelah diperhatikan seksama, terlihat fin root, langsung siapkan bak karantina. Masukan pomate dan garam plus kasih aerasi dan heater.
Karena ikan lari saat dijaring, air kolam dikurangi 80%, setelah angkat ikan yg sakit, lihat ikan lainnya ada bercak2 merah disemua badan disisiknya. Langsung diikut sertakan ke dalam karangtina. Termasuk satu ikan lg ditemukan ada kutu jarum.
Karena nemu ikan 3 ekor sakit, langsung kolam utama juga diberi pomate dan garam.
Dosis sesuai dengan apa yg saya baca-baca disini 10gr/ton air dan garam 1KG/ton air.
Filter distop dikolam utama, hanya mengandalkan aerator.

Hari senin, ikan yang dikarantina diganti airnya dan diberikan treatment yg sama.
Senin malam, mengamati kolam utama, terlihat satu ikan yg kena finroot juga.
Selasa pagi nemukan satu ikan ikan lain yg kena finroot dan badanya merah2 seperti urat.
Satu ikan ukuran 15cm kulitnya terkelupas, setelah diangkat nemu kutu kura-kura.
Tadi sore ada satu korban ikan ukuran 15cm, sudah terbalik dan megap2, setelah saya angkat tidak nemukan luka atau goresan tp nemu kutu kura-kura.
Saya mau memberikan dimilin ke kolam utama, tapi saya baca2 tidak menemukan bahwa dimilin dicampur garam saat treatment.

Apakah saya bisa berikan dimilin kekolam utama?posisi sekarang kolam utama sudah diberikan pomate dan garam dari hari sabtu.

Terimakasih

----------


## Jonsnow

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Trimbil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zammy Zam

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

